# Tausche Beckhoff gehen Siemens



## sunny22 (12 April 2022)

Bei uns wurde ein kompakt Lüftungsgerät mit integrierter Steuerung installiert. Da bei uns keine Fremdfabrikate auf die Leittechnik auf geschaltet werden, wurde die Steuerung auf das Stammfabrikat getauscht. Ich kann nicht wirklich was damit anfangen zumal ich TwinCAT auch nicht installiert bekomme. Die Steuerung ist ca. 4 Wochen gelaufen, also quasi neu. Sie besteht aus:
1x CX8191 CPU
2x EL1809 16DI
2x EL2798 8DO
1x EL4004 4AO
1x EL6022 RS485

Ich würde sie gern gegen eine S7 1215c DC DC DC (ab V4) mit RS485 CB oder CM tauschen.
Falls Jemand Interesse hat: PM

Grüße Oliver


----------



## sunny22 (23 April 2022)

Die folgenden Runtime Lizenzen sind übrigens auf der CPU bereits vorhanden:


----------



## sunny22 (11 Dezember 2022)

Das Beckhoff Teil ist immer noch zu haben. Es kann auch ein anderes Tauschobjekt sein.


----------

